# need honda help please!!



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

i was brought a 2006 rinny 680 with a big gun and im doing snorkels tomm. the bike has a dynajet on it but its dead and suprisngly noteven close to beong waterproof (its a old unit) and my question is what do you guys suggest that i replace it with? and where do i get it. im sure that this pig will need it after the snorks especially since he already says its been sluggish since he did the muffler. thanks ahead of time!!


----------



## agrv8d (Nov 1, 2012)

isnt it recommended you upgrade the jets and springs after a good intake and exhaust with programmer?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ jets and springs would be found in a carburated 650, to my knowledge the 680 is efi....so all it needs is a programmer to adjust fuel.

If i'm correct about it being efi, then which programmer specifically does it currently have? I dont know if power commander is available for that bike or not, but if it is then thats what I would want, and mount it inside a pelican case to keep it dry.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

right now it has a old manual set dynajet box on it


----------

